# Brody gets a spa day from his SS - Lisa, Mom of 4 Chi's ! WOW !



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody got his third Secret Santa box of gifts from the worlds best and most generous SS, Lisa - Mom of 4 Chi's! I have to say she spoiled Brody rotten and us too. Thank you Lisa SO MUCH for your generosity and the beautiful gifts you gave us. You totally made our Christmas this year. 

The most perfect spa day .... There was a Christmas tote filled with stuff.... a fleece blanket, a towel and washcloth, white terry bathrobe, shampoo and conditioner, soap, a yellow ducky, a bath sponge, a scented candle, a squeaky toy... the cutest card, a beautiful red collar with a B charm on it and a fantastic Christmas ornament with a black and tan Chi! Wonderful and we love it all!

I'll let Brody tell the story ....

"I gots a box! Let's open it! Hurry!"










"Dis card talks like me!! It barks and barks!"










"Lookit dis BIG BIG present!"










"Go away Madison. Dis ducky is MINE."










"mama says dis is my bathrobe. Bath?! I gots to take a bath?!"










"Ahhhhh..... I'm READY for my MASSAGE!"










"I even gots dis new collar! With a B on it for BRODY!"










"My mama loves this ornament. It looks like MEEEEEEE!"










"Ok, time to PLAY! Gimme dat ducky. I bites his nose!"


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

OMG Tracy he is adorable. Look at that expression on the "massage" pic!
He is priceless. Wonderful gifts for a wonderful boy...... Merry Christmas!


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

WOW! what a wonderful gift, your SS did such a fantastic job 
i love the piccy of him ready for his massage. what a beautiful little boy you have! 
xxx


----------



## Litlbitprincess (Mar 3, 2009)

Omgosh he is priceless!!! I love the massage pic!!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Ahh Tracy...What a wonderful gift and he is such a little charactor ! I just want to squeeze him and give him a big kissy!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hahaha wow! good going lisa!  love the ducky and hey a spa day, i wish had that, human one!  lovey lovely gifts for the cutie brody  one thing i dont see is....a ball! O_O haha.


----------



## CudasMom (Dec 22, 2009)

Those are the best! What a spoiled boy lol


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

So cute! Lucky guy! Love the ready for massage pic


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

WOW brody you are such a lucky boy! Great gifts!! x

Mom of 4 chi's you are soo generous x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Great gifts!! love that wee ornament.
I agree the massage pic is just too cute, he is a real character that boy. xx


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

*Yea!!! You finally got it!!*

Your so welcome! I really loved shopping for him. :hello1:
I *LOVE* the pictures! 
Merry Christmas Tracy, Brody and family! God bless you all.
*
Mwah! *
Your friends,
Lisa, Lola, Lily, Lila, and Maxx


----------



## kobi0326 (Jun 13, 2008)

Awww lucky Brody. He's so gosh darn cute!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Brodysmom I wondered where did you get brodys collar from? The brown coloured one- i love it!


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow loadsa cool stuff!! Brody looks pleased!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

WOW Brody that is an awesome SS you have. 
The gifts are fabulous for a very deserving mom
and her dog.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aw sweet she done a good job.He is so sweet.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh Tracy..he looks so handsome..I love the "massage" picture the most..he has the cutest expression..


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

omg Tracy! what an amazing box of gifts!
all of the pics of Brody are priceless - he looks so happy!
good job Lisa xxxx


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

Soo cute love everything..


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

very nice very nice!!


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

i love brody so much and what wonderful pix of him with his ss stuff.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

oh brody! what lovely gifts x


----------



## nicholeb5 (May 3, 2005)

Brody is so cute, that massage pic is great, I see Cain and Able shampoo and conditioner!!! Great stuff!!!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I came in for a fast peek, its been so busy around here , Christmas with 5 kids, I'll be in a nut house for DAYS lol Anyway, That Brody is SOOOOOOO cute I wanna scream!!!! lol Great pics. I love that handsome Brody boy!!! What a fabulous SS. What a good job she did! Enjoy your new stuffs Brody


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

I just cannot get over how cute Brody is. He has a lovely figure, but it's his face that has me squealing with pure joy. There's just something about it. It's the perfect balance between apple and deer...he's just pure perfection.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

A really nice SS...Brody is a sweetie and I love the little white robe.


----------



## hdynad (Jun 29, 2009)

He has really grown up to be such a handsome little guy! 
thanks for the pice they are priceless,

Darla


----------



## Chi foreva (Dec 3, 2009)

sooo cute !!


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

What AMAZING gifts!Alot of thought and preperation must have gone into that!!!!
Brody is adorable...that massage pic!!!!!JUst gorgeous!


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

very nice gifts and very nice pics!


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

Aww he's a doll!

I think Isis has a crush on little Brody-boy
(She's on my lap, with her front paws on the desk, and she was licking a pic of brody. LOL)


----------

